

Adeo Ressi: How To Perfect The One Sentence Pitch - cwan
http://techcrunch.com/2010/11/03/madlibs-pitch-adeo-ressi-founder-institute/

======
robobenjie
My Company, Anybots is developing a video conferencing robot to help remote
employees of mid-sized companies stay in touch with the main office more
effectively.

Also "parents who are female"? if only there was a short english word to
replace that wordy noun phrase.

~~~
fleitz
I'm pretty sure you're being facetious but moms? Lol

------
erikstarck
My company, Startup Garage, is developing a web based social tool to help
people with an idea get started, get going and get ready to launch their
startup using techniques from games, the customer development process and
social pressure when you have more passion than funding and haven't quit your
day job yet.

Phew. That's a long sentence.

EDIT: Basically, we're a virtual pre-incubator. That's at least a much shorter
sentence.

~~~
fleitz
Too long, tighten it up.

How about?

My company, Startup Garage is developing a Facebook application to help
entrepreneurs overcome their lack of motivation by providing social pressure
to execute.

If the people already have a job, have you considered doing something similar
to app sumo to sell them services? If they have a day job they have disposable
income, but not capital.

------
chunkbot
My company, stealth web-scale database company, is developing a web-scale
database to help web-scale companies solve their problems with web-scale
data... our secret sauce is our web-scale database.

------
pontifier
My company, Crossies.com is developing a media marketplace to help consumers
find and buy music and movies at low prices, and let them sell media they own
when they are done with it.

